# Kentucky Derby 2021



## GA250 (Jul 4, 2020)

Any fans out there?


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

I watch when I can. I saw Secretariat win the triple crown, yep I'm that old.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

GA250 said:


> Any fans out there?


Huge fan, but missed this post. Excited for the Preakness this weekend.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Anyone watch today's race? Huge upset by an Oklahoman!!!


----------

